# New Nox Arcana album this year



## wolfncrowlane (Sep 30, 2018)

Nox Arcana is one of my favorite sources for gothic/spooky music, and their twitter just posted recently about a new album coming out this year - The Haunted Symphony!

https://twitter.com/noxarcana/status/1116175620881489921?s=21

Based on the art/theme, it looks like they're going for maybe something loosely based around/inspired by Phantom of the Opera, which I'm excited for since it's one of my favorite novels.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

That's good to know. Thanks for posting the info. I wonder why there are generally no e-mails announcing upcoming releases anymore.


----------



## wolfncrowlane (Sep 30, 2018)

MasqAddikt said:


> That's good to know. Thanks for posting the info. I wonder why there are generally no e-mails announcing upcoming releases anymore.


Maybe when there's a release date they'll send out an e-mail? So far they've only posted on Twitter about the new album, at least that I've seen.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

wolfncrowlane said:


> Maybe when there's a release date they'll send out an e-mail?


Maybe. They didn't the other year around Christmas, though, and I found out about the last edition of _Ebonshire _digital tracks after the fact because of it. I am glad that Nox Arcana is still around, but they need to get on the ball a bit more when it comes to keeping fans up to date - not everyone has Twitter and such.


----------



## wolfncrowlane (Sep 30, 2018)

MasqAddikt said:


> Maybe. They didn't the other year around Christmas, though, and I found out about the last edition of _Ebonshire _digital tracks after the fact because of it. I am glad that Nox Arcana is still around, but they need to get on the ball a bit more when it comes to keeping fans up to date - not everyone has Twitter and such.


Yeah, my experience between them and Midnight Syndicate, MS does a better job keeping people up to date with any news, but I feel like they might just have a better team? Sometimes I get the feeling Joseph Vargo does like, everything with Nox Arcana on his own or they just have like one awkward intern working social media for them, lol.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

I completely agree. I know that Vargo does do the majority of it alone anymore, which is certainly impressive, but I wish that NA would make it a point to keep fans up to date without the reliance on Twitter.


----------



## wolfncrowlane (Sep 30, 2018)

Definitely. I'm only on Twitter sometimes, and can easily miss stuff - I just so happened to luck out and be on when they first posted the announcement. I don't think they even put anything on Facebook, at least not at first.


----------

